#ubuntu-cy 2011-04-26
<postmanpat247> hi
#ubuntu-cy 2013-04-22
<Denis__> geia xara
#ubuntu-cy 2014-04-24
<sianios> reeee eshi kanena mesa oksa?
#ubuntu-cy 2020-04-23
<obfs4[m]> hello theodotos
<obfs4[m]> how are you?
<theodotos[m]> Hi obfs4 . What's up?
